

A rant about the TSA ranters - hartard
http://shankman.com/a-rant-about-the-tsa-ranters/

======
gemma
> a) It's not going to kill you.

No, probably not. And yet, from the response of UCSF PhDs, it sounds like
there needs to be more research into what the effects will be. Let's get that
done before we foist it on the flying public (particularly kids, pregnant
women, cancer survivors, etc.).

> b) Naked photos!

We've all seen this one by now: <http://bit.ly/9AbQ82>. The difference between
the two is a software setting--but the resolution/quality of the image isn't
really the point:

> c and d) Suck it up, you chose to fly.

I choose to drive, but the policeman who pulls me over for speeding does not
have the right to pat me down unless he can prove he had cause. The
Constitution protects me from that. I'm not sure why it doesn't protect me
from the TSA.

